# Breathing is like, so last year



## Dante DiBenedetto (Sep 5, 2012)

Apparently, there's an injection to oxygenate your body when you aren't breathing...

I wasn't able to find a reputable source, but even if it is fictional, it's inspiring nonetheless. Anyone able to verify/squash this?


----------



## Metryq (Sep 6, 2012)

I've read a few blurbs about such R&D for years. You can be fed intravenously, and dialysis can take the place of failing kidneys. Injected oxygen is not really all that incredible—it is now simply more practical.


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2012)

> ...researchers had a difficult time succeeding as prior tests caused gas embolism.


That's what I would have thought. It would be useful for emergencies and paramedics but you would still want to get the heart and lungs working ASAP. 

I doubt it would work for divers or space capsules in pressurised systems if you were thinking it might solve the problems of manned planetary exploration.

There is currently research ongoing into the molecular and genetic basis of hibernation physiology in mammals. It seems two genes - PL and PDK-4 - which appear to mastermind hibernation are present in the humans genome suggesting that we may well still carry the genetic mechanisms needed to hibernate.

The US Army has been partly funding this research, and is interested in the concept of inducing protective hibernation in battlefield casualties to keep them alive when medical help is not at hand.


----------

